# The battery's dead:Scientists invent wafer-thin plastic that can store electricity



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...aign=Feed:+dailymail/news+(News+|+Mail+Online)



> The battery, which has powered our lives for generations, may soon be consigned to the dustbin of history.
> British scientists say they have created a plastic that can store and release electricity, revolutionising the way we use phones, drive cars - and even wear clothes.
> It means the cases of mobiles and iPods could soon double up as their power source - leading to gadgets as thin as credit cards.


.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Um..If you put 2 of those wafers together, isn't that a "battery"?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

How does this compare to the already-existing thin batteries? My cellphone has a thin battery no more than 1/8th in thickness.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll believe it when it's in commercial production. There are plenty of new "battery technologies" in the lab, but most don't make it in the real world.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> How does this compare to the already-existing thin batteries? My cellphone has a thin battery no more than 1/8th in thickness.





> leading to gadgets as thin as credit cards.


Sounds pretty thin if the gadget itself is as thin as a credit card.






.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Polaroid had a thin battery many years ago in their film. There are also lithium batteries that are thinner than a credit card, this is not new.


----------

